# Powerflex 40P



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Came across one of these and was wondering what are some advantages, if any, with having a drive that you have to connect to with Computer, etc. just to set/change parameters? I think it is a big inconvenience personally for this application, and honestly didn't even know they existed.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

There are phone systems I work on that you have to program from a computer. Absolutely annoying, especially if your just doing some simple changes and such. Don't even see it as a cost issue, most phones have plenty of buttons and a display to make changes.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The PF40 comes with an HMI, keypad etc. The PF40*P* is a higher end version of the same drive that adds above average features, of the type that are usually not used unless there is some sort of higher level control system anyway, so the "P" version doesn't have the HMI built-in becase most people who buy this drive would never use it. 

In other words if you don't need those features and you don't have a higher level control system, you wouldn't need to pay the extra to get them, so you would order the PF40.

You can order a remotely mounted HMI for the PF40P by the way.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chances are really good (unless you're stupid) that if you're using a 40P, you've already got it integrated into a larger control system that you're using RSLogix and a laptop to program anyhow. I can't tell you what a blessing it is to be able to access all the drives parameters, faults, etc from within RSLogix, or at least with Drive Executive or Drive Explorer. Just saves so much work, and makes things so much easier. Plus, you can backup the drive's setup, and if it craps out, you just load that profile into the new drive and away you go. I've actually changed 40P's, had them programmed, and back online in less than 15 minutes. 

On the other hand, if you're using a 40P and it's not part of a larger control system, I'd just say you screwed up and picked the wrong drive.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Chances are really good (unless you're stupid) that if you're using a 40P, you've already got it integrated into a larger control system that you're using RSLogix and a laptop to program anyhow. I can't tell you what a blessing it is to be able to access all the drives parameters, faults, etc from within RSLogix, or at least with Drive Executive or Drive Explorer. Just saves so much work, and makes things so much easier. Plus, you can backup the drive's setup, and if it craps out, you just load that profile into the new drive and away you go. I've actually changed 40P's, had them programmed, and back online in less than 15 minutes.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're using a 40P and it's not part of a larger control system, I'd just say you screwed up and picked the wrong drive.


Your right, that would make things easier and I believe that is not the setup. Heres a pic, there is no communications cable tied to either( as far as I can tell). This is one of several locations of exact same system that has these vfd's, all others have standard. What's a typical cable used for that application, CAT5?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You're right. There's nothing in the DSI port. I guess they want to make it hard for the lay maintenance guy to mess with the settings. :laughing: I think drive explorer lite is still a free download.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I guess they want to make it hard for the lay maintenance guy to mess with the settings.


It's actually more common than you think. In a lot of cases, OEMS will remove HMIs of they can, so it's entirely possible that they chose the 40P only for that reason. Sucks, bit I've seen it several times.


----------

